# Bach Organ Works : a gathering for fans



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Ten years ago, the re-release of my all time favourite boxset of Bach organ works was released. And in 1999, 20 years ago, this set was released, in time for the Bach year of 2000. So, many totally unimportant reasons to start a discussion on the great Bach's organ works with everyone here who loves this music and maybe to inspire others to a listen

I don't know what it is with organ music. It attracts a small audience. But the fans are much involved.

There are not that many complete recordings of these works. My absolute favourite edition is this one:








Ton Koopman brings life to these works like no one else and makes listening to these works a sheer joy. The tempo is just right, there is a rhythm in his playing and lots of jazzy ornaments which takes the listener out of the calvinistic, protestant environment and takes you away. The King of Instruments sound like a party ground with the most intelligent music ever written. And this set is an absolute steal for only €35 at Amazon.de or anywhere near you for something alike.

CD1 already takes off with a wonderful piece, a fantasy and fugue, which Bach obviously shook out of his sleeve when auditioning for a Organ post in hamburg. He was given a children's song to improvise on and this is what Bach did.

But, enough about my personal ideas.

What are your treasured Bach organ pieces? I am curious to hear from this great TC music fan base. Let's create a spot here for Bach Organ Works!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a piece by Bach which I think Koopman really had some special affinity for, BWV 656, a chorale prelude from the Leipzig set of 18 -- it's good in that complete set you have, and I'd say even more impressive in the earlier recording at Ottobeuren for Novalis. He's a more complicated musician than many people give him credit for -- you know, it's tempting to say that he's a bravura performer, whose strength is to create a thrilling sound at jaw dropping speed, full of embellishments and unexpected attacks. But the Ottobeuren 656 shows that when he wants he can build tension gently, slowly, expressively and inexorably.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

NLAdriaan said:


> There are not that many complete recordings of these works.


There were 34 on a digital format according to this discography, since he made it Alain I has become available, and Rogg (1976) has been transferred privately and is widely available on the web.

Of course there are many in progress and planned -- Nordstoga, Farr, Hans-Ola Ericsson, Alard, the Netherlands Bach Society's "All of Bach" project. There are probably others.

http://ionarts.blogspot.com/2013/09/a-survey-of-bach-organ-cycles.html


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I love listening to Bach's organ works and I always enjoy listening to these:

http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/

It's an interesting project. I'm no expert I just like the artistry and the use of organs. I'd be interested in more experienced views and opinions.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> There's a piece by Bach which I think Koopman really had some special affinity for, BWV 656, a chorale prelude from the Leipzig set of 18 -- it's good in that complete set you have, and I'd say even more impressive in the earlier recording at Ottobeuren for Novalis. He's a more complicated musician than many people give him credit for -- you know, it's tempting to say that he's a bravura performer, whose strength is to create a thrilling sound at jaw dropping speed, full of embellishments and unexpected attacks. But the Ottobeuren 656 shows that when he wants he can build tension gently, slowly, expressively and inexorably.


Thanks for this suggestion. Indeed it is beautiful in all of its lightness. The wonderful addition to this complete set is that to all Choral preludes, the choral itself is added, sung by Koopman's own serene Amsterdam Baroque Choir. This underlines your statement that Koopman is indeed much more then a Formula One Organ player.

Last year I attended Bach's Matthew's Passion conducted by Koopman, his own choir and the Concertgebouw Orchestra. Also here a beautiful performance, not spectacular but just right.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

classical yorkist said:


> I love listening to Bach's organ works and I always enjoy listening to these:
> 
> http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/
> 
> It's an interesting project. I'm no expert I just like the artistry and the use of organs. I'd be interested in more experienced views and opinions.


This is a fine set that I've thoroughly enjoyed though I wouldn't necessarily call it definitive-well recorded and performed on fine organs in Europe, not to mention, these are excellent free downloads. I hold James Kibbie in high regard as an organist. He can play anything.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

An interesting work to me are always the Canonic variations 'vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her' BWV 769a.

This is any organist's yardstick, as it is a complicated piece without climaxes.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Another set of free downloads with lots of info and an interesting premise.

http://baroquemusic.org/silbcdeng.html

Far from complete but a fascinating listen and I really love the use of Silberman organs. Lots and lots of info on the instruments and the builder if you follow all the links.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

NLAdriaan said:


> An interesting work to me are always the Canonic variations 'vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her' BWV 769a.
> 
> This is any organist's yardstick, as it is a complicated piece without climaxes.


Gustav Leonhardt is worth hearing in that, as is Walcha, Suzuki at Groningen, , Tymen Jan Bronda, Matteo Messori, Maude Gratton . . . .


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> Gustav Leonhardt is worth hearing in that, as is Walcha, Suzuki at Groningen, , Tymen Jan Bronda, Matteo Messori, Maude Gratton . . . .


Leonhardt plays 769a indeed beautiful, just looked it up in Spotify (problematic search engine for classical music) for a listen. Great musical authority. Suzuki is a positive surprise. Interesting that Leonhardt-Koopman-Suzuki are three generations of teacher-apprentice.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Concerning Koopman I think the Bach organ work he owns the most is the Passacaglia BWV 582. He made four recordings of it until now (Novalis, Archiv, Teldec and Challenge Classics). The three first of these are very similar, tense and cumulative all plenum interpretations and are definitely among the most impressive recordings of the piece in question.

The large number of existing and planned recordings of Bach's organ works tells that this music must be rather much sought-after.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I’m a Walcha fan myself. Something so elemental about his playing. He never imposes anything on the music.


----------

